# Hall County



## AmericanBorn57 (Oct 9, 2011)

I was all excited watching a persimmon tree begin to drop a few fruits on the ground and just knew I'd be able to get some fresh venison for the freezer if I spent some time nearby. All I have seen so far are the cows in the same pasture slurping up the persimmons soon as they hit the ground. I'm hoping with the wind and a little more ripe fruit, the cows will leave this alone long enough to attract a few more deer. 

The acorns are hitting the ground in North Hall. Plenty of them - of just about any variety. It isn't going to be one of those seasons where you can find that one white oak dropping acorns and hunt near that one. They all are dropping tons of nuts.  I'm sure this is good for the herd, but certainly makes it tougher to find the deer. I hunt a large tract covered in hardwoods - no problem finding food. 

Trail cams aren't showing much activity right now. I'm hoping with the wind dying down and the chance of a little shower, maybe something new later this week. Let me know what you are seeing in Hall County.


----------



## Johnny Reb (Oct 10, 2011)

I am having the same experience in South Hall. All varieties of acorns dropping everywhere. This is the 1st time in many years that I am having a hard time trying to pattern their daylight activity. All my trail cam pics are between Midnight and 5am. I figure they are finding an abundance of food close to their bedding areas so they are not risking traveling that much during the daylight hours. I have tried everything so far this season and so far still empty handed. I am looking forward to some rut activity to get them moving during daylight hours.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 10, 2011)

I am seeing only a few acorns in the North/East Hall area I hunt


----------



## AmericanBorn57 (Nov 11, 2011)

No problem finding acorns now....hope to be out in the light of the morning moon tomorrow. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## AmericanBorn57 (Nov 12, 2011)

Crushed acorns all the way to my stand. Watched cows up and walking around from daylight til I left at 10:30am - saw squirrels galore but not Bucky. Not even a doe or two. Maybe an afternoon will work out better.


----------



## buff14 (Nov 26, 2011)

anybody seeing any rutting activity in or around Hall Co.?


----------



## River Rambler (Nov 26, 2011)

buff14 said:


> anybody seeing any rutting activity in or around Hall Co.?



Got a coyote in Dawson this morning. No deer to be seen.


----------



## buff14 (Nov 27, 2011)

ttt


----------



## yonceyboy (Dec 3, 2011)

Last few days im seeing nearly nothing.Its like they've went in a whloe some where.Hope its the calm before the storm.


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

I here ya yonce...hunters around here been killing all the does this year.  Ive been screaming your gonna kill the buck action for the rut.  Now everyones complaining they ain't seeing no deer, Duh!!!


----------



## bmckeehan (Dec 19, 2011)

Went out this weekend, didnt see a thing. My step dad saw 3 doe but nothing chasing...Either we missed the rut or its just been extremely inactive.


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Hall county needs doe days again. The county 's landscape is fragmented consisting or rural areas & urban interface.  The places where the doe numbers are high are the Suburban areas. Areas  you cant or shouldn't be hurting with a rifle. Making doe days again would take some pressure of the deer in the rural areas  where deer numbers are lower.  Since you can shoot any sex with bow regardless of county doe days  returning doe days would have no effect on the suburban deer heard where doe numbers are high as they are bow only areas.


----------



## camo65 (Dec 22, 2011)

Does anyone know of any property to lease or a club for 4 to 6 adults in or around Hall county for next season?


----------



## leemckinney (Dec 22, 2011)

Make that 5 to 7 adults if you find any.


----------

